
This desk-sized turbine could power 10,000 homes - ghosh
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/04/this-desk-sized-turbine-could-power-10-000-homes/?utm_content=buffere0771&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
tonylemesmer
Its simply a turbine using CO2 instead of water as a medium to be used in
existing facilities e.g. power stations.

Here is the original press release: [http://www.gereports.com/this-scientists-
got-the-power-plant...](http://www.gereports.com/this-scientists-got-the-
power-plant-in-his-hands/)

------
throwaway2016a
Where does it get the energy to pressurize the carbon dioxide? Could that
produce waste?

I'm not chemist, I'm genuinely interesting. It sounds exciting.

------
SirFatty
and it will be available in 5 years!

